
Presentation Zen: Storytelling lessons from Bill Cosby - jedwhite
http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/2011/06/storytelling-lessons-from-bill-cosby.html
======
aik
Good points. Storytelling is so important in delivering a message and having
people successfully learn and remember it. I would say a key point is to keep
in mind what you want the audience to actually remember from the story -- it's
easier to tell a story and have people remember the interesting bits, but more
difficult to structure the story in such a way that places the focus on the
bits you would like the audience to remember. Daniel Willingham in his book
"Why Students Don't like School" spends a decent amount of time talking about
the value of good storytelling.

On another note, the Presentation Zen blogger and author, Garr Reynolds, was a
professor in a course I took a few years ago. Although the class he was
teaching at the time had nothing to do with giving presentations or speeches,
he was so passionate about the topic that peripherally* I ended up learning
more about giving great presentations from his class than any other class I've
ever had (including Speech in college). His blog is a great source for
improving too.

*The topic constantly came up and Garr constantly organized related events outside of class

~~~
T-R
His class at Kansai Gaidai? Every time I read another one of his blog
articles, I regret even more not taking his class when I had the chance.

~~~
edandersen
I have fond memories of his classes (took 2). Possibly the only lecturer I've
ever met who was actually trying to help his students get jobs by organizing
networking events. Astounding.

